# Galveston Bay Complex



## WillW

My advice is get out there & grind it out. If you think those spots look promising, go back her down the ramp & see for yourself.


----------



## Big Tex

Thats fine advice, and I'm more than happy to take the time to go exploring. Thats half the fun for me anyway. Just got the pole for the skiff today, so it looks like I'll be out scouting new water by this weekend!


----------



## Whiskey Angler

WillW said:


> My advice is get out there & grind it out. If you think those spots look promising, go back her down the ramp & see for yourself.


There's no doubt that exploring new waters in TX will definitely involve some 'Grinding'... you know... because oysters. Have fun and good luck to you!


----------



## GullsGoneWild

From what I remember about the West Bay complex, is that the south shoreline is your friend but the further West you move, the North shoreline gets fishier (Xmas, Drum,Bastrop bay's). Don't discount the marshes off the ICW either, those can hold decent fish. Your main issue fishing Galvez will be water clarity. I think the your best options are to go and find the cleanest water you can find and then start there and good luck sight fishing in the conditions we have now!

I read on 2cool today that big jacks are showing up on the south shore lines of Galvez bay, Not sure if E or W, but key in on big eats........... and look for extremely large wakes.


----------



## sjrobin

Just got back from twenty five days on the Kenai Peninsula today so I have no recent reports but the advice of all the guys above is good. I have been keeping up with all the Texas rain however, and shallow water close to passes and jetties should be very good for all kinds of predator fish the next few weeks. If you like to wade the surf this is your time.


----------



## GullsGoneWild

here is the abbreviated version of the 2cool report. 2coolfishing.com is another great tool for us TX dudes.
This is the 2nd time in 3 weeks I've seen Big Jacks in _*shallow grass flats on Galveston shorelines. 2-3 ft deep.* _At first I thought they were bull reds tearing up mullet and leaving big muddy streaks but I found out today by seeing first hand that they aren't. I know I hooked one 2 weeks ago throwing a small paddle tail and I never set the hook he just took it and started screaming line off in a hurry.


----------



## Big Tex

Thanks guys, that's all great info! Looking forward to getting on the water this weekend... and dodging the rain.


----------



## GullsGoneWild

Big Tex said:


> Thanks guys, that's all great info! Looking forward to getting on the water this weekend... and dodging the rain.


just checked the fishing reports on 2cool. Looks like clearer water is being found near surfside and SLP. Several peeps are reporting limits of trout in the surf by 8AM. Pics of water don't look terrible but the bay may be a different story. I'd probably start there this weekend if the weather patter holds.


----------



## sjrobin

Checked the Galveston surf yesterday from 61st to San Luis Pass. Water hyacinth on the beach and brown water as far as I could see. With a light east south east wind the surf would normally be green to the beach. Not saying you could not catch fish on lures just not ideal. May take a few tide changes mixing with the fresh water to clean things up a bit.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

Well. I'll tell you right now, I ran through Bastrop yesterday and it looked like chocolate milk. Rumor/best of has it the massive amounts of runoff and cooler than average bay temps have sort of increased the time the fish are staging in spring - summer transition patterns. We've been on steady trout and now reds but only recently.

Send me a message and I'll give you some fly worth things to try out.


----------



## Big Tex

Made it out to Greens on Friday and found conditions to be just about the same as what yall saw. Dirty. Did manage to catch a few smallish reds. Nothing to write home about, but much better than sitting in my office.


----------

